# iPod en traducteur



## Titov (10 Juillet 2004)

Voilà quelque chose qui pourrait intéresser ceux et ceusses qui partent à l'étranger avec leur iPodinou.

http://www.talkingpanda.com/

Un traducteur en trois langues : français, espagnol et japonais. On peut même écouter les mots et les phrases pour perfectionner son accent.

Cet été je vais dans les Alpes de haute Provence. J'ai po vu le module provençal... ouin ouin


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Pratique en effet


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

Ça a l'air super pratique ce truc.  Vivement que d'autres langues soient proposées.  Je vais voir si MacGeneration peut en faire une news, si ça n'a pas déjà été fait.

***

News MacG


----------



## MacDominion (10 Juillet 2004)

C'est clur c'est super sauf que j'obtiens systématiquement un message d'erreur pendant l'installation 'Vous devez activer l'option "Organiser les morceaux et lsites de lecture manuellement"'
Seulement c'est déjà fait, des idées ?

Merci


----------



## myckmack (10 Juillet 2004)

MacDominion a dit:
			
		

> C'est clur c'est super sauf que j'obtiens systématiquement un message d'erreur pendant l'installation 'Vous devez activer l'option "Organiser les morceaux et lsites de lecture manuellement"'
> Seulement c'est déjà fait


Et tu dis que c'est super    :rateau:  :love: .


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

comparé au colin sur palm cela vaut quoi ?


----------



## MacDominion (11 Juillet 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Et tu dis que c'est super    :rateau:  :love: .



Héhé, je parle du fond. Reste juste à améliorer la forme.


----------

